# Fred Bear Song



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dose anyone have a link where you can listen to the Fred Bear song by Ted Nugent for free?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ill see if I can find it.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok I got it. PM me your email and I can send it to ya. Nevermind I jumped threw some hoops and was able to find your email address. I sent it to ya.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you heard of limewire???


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

lehi said:


> Have you heard of limewire???


beware of those share ware site's good place for a virus to hang out.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> beware of those share ware site's good place for a virus to hang out.


Apparantly so if Lehi is hanging out there......


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Download it for free and then send Nuge an e mail and let him know that you are such a big fan that you don't think you need to pay for his music. Or, click on to itunes and pay $0.99 for the freaking song you cheap *******.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not that great of a fan...geesh. Ill still stick with limewire. Ill bet over 98% of people on here have downloaded stuff illegally, whether they realize it or not.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy the song. Get the live version from "Full Bluntal Nugenty". It's the best version out there. Well, next to this one:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Uncle TED"S A DINK!!


----------

